# Tri-tip



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

I just put a 3-ish pound tri-tip in the Sous Vide. My plan (due to time constraints) is 140 for 4 hours. Pat dry, olive oil, spog and sear on the gasser. Would like to know the flaws in my plan. Tri-tip is not something we see in my part of Michigan so I'm not familiar with it. I know you west coast members are so any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 25, 2018)

I’ve smoked and Sous vide plenty of tri tips here in Michigan. I asked for them about 3 years ago and since then my butcher has not only regularly carried them he advertises them a lot. Unfortunately the price shot up once they started selling a lot to. 

Your plan is good I’ve done at least a dozen that way. Only things I do different is I sv at 134 and I like to give the tri tip between 8-12 hours on the sv bath. I’ve done them in as little as 2 hours and they were ok. But they break down a lot more with more time. 

Pull out of bath, dry meat, hot as you can get your grill and 1-1/2 minutes per side. You’ll be happy.

Scott


----------



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Scott. I would also like about 8 hours but I'm on a clock that I can't get out of. I think the worst that can happen is it will be good not great. I was surprised to see them for sale. I've never seen them in west Michigan before.


----------



## bregent (May 25, 2018)

140 is too warm for me. I like to go at 131 for 4-6 hours and sear on a hot cast iron pan.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 25, 2018)

Odd,

It’ll be good. Don’t sweat that. Just when you have more time do one for longer and you’ll see the difference. A little more melt in your mouth that’s all. 4 hours will work. 

Good luck 
Scott


----------



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

I prefer them to be more rare but SWMBO has the last word. Going to blanch some asparagus and grill that to go with the cow and some German potato salad.


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

I do them with full smoke @ 250 on my stick burner.  Takes no more than 2 1/2 hrs and your up to temp.  I use SPOG as well.  I also do them hot and fast on my Weber.   Sear over hot coals and then place indirect flipping once until up to temp.  Takes no more than 45 minutes.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 25, 2018)

Tri Tip is my wife's #1 request for me to smoke. It's not as wonderfully beefy as brisket but takes way less time. I smoke my for about and hour to an hour and a half at about 250. I pull mine at 135 IT. They are almost always perfect at that temp. Pecan and a little cherry for the smoke. Simply delicious. 

George


----------



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

Unfortunately I can't baby sit either the MES-30 or the Weber as the side business has my wife and I a couple last boats to detail before tomorrow. Gotta make that brisket money!


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Good luck, make sure you take some pics


----------



## bregent (May 25, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I prefer them to be more rare but SWMBO has the last word.



Yeah. Sometimes you need to compromise. It'll be great at 140 as well.


----------



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

Definitely more well done than I prefer but all things considered an outstanding meal.


----------



## dcecil (May 25, 2018)

Good lookin meal


----------



## oddegan (May 25, 2018)

Thanks DC. Ended up using Cavenders instead of spog. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## mike5051 (May 25, 2018)

Great plate!  If you've got to overcook, SV will at least keep it juicy!

Mike


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 26, 2018)

Odd,

Glad it came out good! 

Now next time double your sv time abs compare. Figure out that sweet spot where you like it: 

Scott


----------



## oddegan (May 26, 2018)

I think I may have won her over to the idea of keeping it a little more rare. She said it was good but liked my Chuck better. I run that at 132. Next time I will try 132 for 8 hours and then finish on the grill the same way.


----------



## old golfer guy (Aug 18, 2018)

I like to smoke for about 90 min then freeze or S V and put on the grill. Done this for 40 people many times. Rub, smoke, freeze, then when out Rving S V at about 126 for 3 hrs, quick grill and never hade a complaint.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2018)

....


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 17, 2018)

The way I sear Tri-Tip and other meat after sous vide...!!!  FLAME THROWER!  Perfect Bark!


----------

